
Friends Like These: On Thoreau and Emerson - samclemens
https://lareviewofbooks.org/article/friends-like-these-on-thoreau-and-emerson/
======
grey-area
This is an excellent article, thanks for posting.

It's funny how Thoreau has now so eclipsed the star of Emerson which shone
much brighter in his own time. This often seems to happen - writers who seem
omnipresent and influential in their own time turn out to have less to say to
future generations.

~~~
threwawasy1228
I feel like this sort of transformation is happening with the beats writers in
the contemporary day. Their influence is rapidly shifting as culture shifts.

